# Herefords or Berkshires?



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm getting a little impatient on buying some piglets. I'm on a reserve for Herefords but I don't know how long it'll take before I finally can get em. They are like rare out here in my neck of the woods but I did find a breeder near by but he has 20 people ahead of me. I have my set up good to go for em. Infrastructure, fencing, pasture and feed. I'm able to buy Berkshires with no waiting since they're sorta common out here. But I feel like I'd be able to get more outta the Herefords and would most likely sell out of em since they're pretty neat and rare you could say. So to say, based on hereford owners and berkshire owners, how do your pigs do? How is the meat? Mothering abilities? Anything else you guys could say about both breeds? Thanks yall.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't own Herefords just Berks. I'd like to have some Herefords just, like you, I've found it hard to get my hands on them. What's the harm in getting some Berks now if your setup? You can always get rid if them if you decide you want the Herefords.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

Why not both? Hereford x Berk is a nice cross. Unless you plan on selling registered breeding stock what's the point in having one breed? When selling breeding stock you are looking at _*maybe*_ one out of a litter that would be worthy as a breeder. The rest you would be selling as feeders or butcher hogs anyway.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Either or both or cross are fine. Given a mandatory binary choice I would go with the Berkshire but I would rather have both so I have multiple lines to cross and play with, weeding the genes, selecting the best over the generations.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerIvan said:


> I'm getting a little impatient on buying some piglets. I'm on a reserve for Herefords but I don't know how long it'll take before I finally can get em. They are like rare out here in my neck of the woods but I did find a breeder near by but he has 20 people ahead of me. I have my set up good to go for em. Infrastructure, fencing, pasture and feed. I'm able to buy Berkshires with no waiting since they're sorta common out here. But I feel like I'd be able to get more outta the Herefords and would most likely sell out of em since they're pretty neat and rare you could say. So to say, based on hereford owners and berkshire owners, how do your pigs do? How is the meat? Mothering abilities? Anything else you guys could say about both breeds? Thanks yall.


I have Herefords,Old spot,and Yorkshire. 3-6 mos. waiting list on the Hereford and Spots. Most times i have Yorkshire. Yorksires is lean meat, Herefords is very good pasture hog and the meat is very good with some fat. Old spot very good pasture hog and lots of fat and favor. Yorkshire is the fastest growing pig with the Hereford next. The old spot and Yorkshire gets very big. 

The Hereford is my best all around selling pig. It doesn't require as much grain and is really a good pasture pig. They don't get quite as big as the other two breeds i have. They grow just a little slower then the Yorks. A month longer to hit 250 lbs. than the Yorks. 

Got two Berkshire (Male and Female) 5 mos. ago. They are growing well and do good on pasture with some grain. They forage well in the woods as does the other breeds i have. Will see how well they do when the first litter comes.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with the Bershire pigs every day of the week and twice on Sunday! The growth potential and carcass meatiness will be better on the Berkshire pigs compared to the Herefords. The Berkshires have retained commercial characteristics over the years while other minor breeds like the Hereford were simply bred for existence with little to no regard for economically important traits such as growth rate and carcass yields.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know anything about Herefords, but raise registered Berkshires. I read sometimes that Berks are slow growing and have small litters....I don't see that and the people that raise Berks that I'm rubbing elbows with now don't either. Mine so far have been good moms...to date, I've lost 1 pig to crushing total and that was last year....(knock on wood...I hate death loss and take it hard). I'm selling piglets that will be born this fall just by people knowing I have Berks....no questions on much about them, just want them...which may not be all good....lol. I'm excited for the future and to see what happens.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm supprised to hear that the Herefords aren't the fastest weight gainers, being a three way cross, weight gain is one of the top things I've heard about them.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

3acres said:


> I don't know anything about Herefords, but raise registered Berkshires. I read sometimes that Berks are slow growing and have small litters....I don't see that and the people that raise Berks that I'm rubbing elbows with now don't either. Mine so far have been good moms...to date, I've lost 1 pig to crushing total and that was last year....(knock on wood...I hate death loss and take it hard). I'm selling piglets that will be born this fall just by people knowing I have Berks....no questions on much about them, just want them...which may not be all good....lol. I'm excited for the future and to see what happens.


Berks do grow slower than the Hereford. As far as favor its about the same. 
Some Berks are more like the older Berk breeds and have more fat and slow growing. The new breeds now are leaner and faster growing like most comm breeds and are losing that good flavor. Have friends that has the new type comm breed of Berks and they do grow a bit faster with less fat. The two that i have now is of the older breed. Got them over in western Mo. Hope these do ok. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

David, this will be my first time raising breeder pigs so I don't want to over do it and buy more than I can handle. I planned on 2 gilts and a boar. And I don't plan on selling registered stock, just purebreds for now til I get more into breeding.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

FarmerDavid said:


> I'm supprised to hear that the Herefords aren't the fastest weight gainers, being a three way cross, weight gain is one of the top things I've heard about them.


They may have started as a three way cross but for many years they were a novelty raised by people who just wanted pigs and didn't care about growth, productivity, or carcass characteristics. The resurgence of the breed because they are "heritage" can't overcome the generations of subsitence breedings where the selection criteria for breeding was the mere presence of the appropriate genitalia.

IMHO equating a Hereford's growth and carcass quality with a Berkshire is simply laughable.


----------



## sang (Aug 23, 2013)

I've not raised herefords and have very little dealings with them. I raise registered berkshires and have had some other varieties. I'm sure there will be good and bad in every breed of hog there is.

I got into raising hogs to provide myself with my own meat hogs and liked it and expanded to selling some berkshire breeding stock along with feeders and meat hogs. The berkshire have grown faster than other hogs I started out with, there is some taste difference but the biggest difference is the tenderness, it is much more tender than other hogs I have tried.

I feed to meat hogs, whole corn, soybean meal, mineral and pasture. The two barrow berkshires I killed a few weeks ago were outside all their lives, one was 6 1/2 months and the other 7 1/2 months old, they weighed 360 and 380 pounds live weight and had about 1 1/2 inches backfat.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

sang, thanks for putting some numbers to the growth rate.

Would others please list some weights for these two breeds at certain ages (6 months- 1 year)?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> I'm supprised to hear that the Herefords aren't the fastest weight gainers, being a three way cross, weight gain is one of the top things I've heard about them.


Hi David.

My Herefords weight in at 300 plus at 6 mos. A bit more fat than the Berk.
A friend of mind in S.W. Mo. close to your side of the state has Berk and they weight in at just over 300 at 8 mos. with less fat in the meat then the Hereford. He raises about 8 or more different breeds for breeding stock, butcher hogs,and show pigs. With 60 years in the pig business i think he knows a bit about pigs.
He likes the Hereford meat better then the Berks. I haven't eaten any Berks meat yet but will in a few mos.

The Hereford is next to the York in the fast weight gain. Some people 40 miles north of me has Berks and Herefords. They like the Hereford better. So i guess it depends on what feed they are on and if you like meat that has a little more fat in the meat with more favor. 

It is a big laugh to me to say Berks has better meat
and better weigh gain then a Pure breed Hereford. )


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

gerold said:


> Hi David.
> 
> My Herefords weight in at 300 plus at 6 mos. A bit more fat than the Berk.
> A friend of mind in S.W. Mo. close to your side of the state has Berk and they weight in at just over 300 at 8 mos. with less fat in the meat then the Hereford.
> ...


300 @ I months is where I'd put ours, working to improve my pasture to improve on that. I know I sell Berks to people that just want Berks, because of
Something they have read online about them. Ours have more fat to them then commercial pork and IMO the taste is far superior. I want to get some Herefords soon, probably just cross bred with the Berks at first. 
Its interesting selling to people and what they look for in a finished product. We've got two processors 4 miles from the farm. One packages and looks more professional while the other I really think has a better cure and better breakfast sausage but it doesn't look as pretty packaged. Anyone use to buying pork of the farm wants the second processor, if someone has never bought anything but grocery store pork I strongly recomend the first one. Its cut trimmed and packages closer to what they are accustomed to buying.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> 300 @ I months is where I'd put ours, working to improve my pasture to improve on that. I know I sell Berks to people that just want Berks, because of
> Something they have read online about them. Ours have more fat to them then commercial pork and IMO the taste is far superior. I want to get some Herefords soon, probably just cross bred with the Berks at first.
> Its interesting selling to people and what they look for in a finished product. We've got two processors 4 miles from the farm. One packages and looks more professional while the other I really think has a better cure and better breakfast sausage but it doesn't look as pretty packaged. Anyone use to buying pork of the farm wants the second processor, if someone has never bought anything but grocery store pork I strongly recomend the first one. Its cut trimmed and packages closer to what they are accustomed to buying.



I do most of my own butchering for myself and family. 

Have two really good processors close by. Both do a very good job. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

FarmerDavid said:


> Anyone use to buying pork of the farm wants the second processor, if someone has never bought anything but grocery store pork I strongly recomend the first one. Its cut trimmed and packages closer to what they are accustomed to buying.


I know someone who buys a whole butchered hog sometimes. The last one he wouldn't touch because it looked different. Instead of boring white no fat pork, this was redder and had marbling. I'm guessing berk and he missed out on something better then what he was used too.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

sang said:


> The berkshire have grown faster than other hogs I started out with, there is some taste difference but the biggest difference is the tenderness, it is much more tender than other hogs I have tried.


I'm drooling now. Our first pigs were Tamworth/Berkshire and we were very happy. After more reading we decided to try pure berk. Can't wait for them to be ready!


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

DoubleAcre said:


> I know someone who buys a whole butchered hog sometimes. The last one he wouldn't touch because it looked different. Instead of boring white no fat pork, this was redder and had marbling. I'm guessing berk and he missed out on something better then what he was used too.


Our town diner serves a pretty good ham dinner. Couple months back I was eating and the lady at the next table was complaining about how fat her ham was. I was there long enough that they left and the next people got their food. They were ecstatic about their ham and the fat on it. Can't please every one


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I've raised Berks for a few years, and all my pork customers love the meat. More red, a bit more fat, way more tender and flavorful. I describe it like black angus for pork. They understand, and they love it. So do we. My pigs would finish in about 5 months, farrow to finish. That was on full commercial feed, plus free feed alfalfa and straw. Maybe a couple weeks longer if on pasture, which honestly didn't seem to make a huge difference. But like I said, I fed hay, always. 
Try Berks. You'll like 'em.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

To start a breeding herd, let say buying em as piglets, is there any vaccines or shots I should be giving them? I'm assuming worming would be one thing to for sure doing when bringing the piglets to a new home. Is there anything else they'll need? What about feed wise? Should they be getting a normal feed that feeders would be getting til a certain age or so? If all works out, I'll be getting a few 2 month old or so Herefords on Sunday so I want to be prepared with any worming or vaccines. Thanks for the tips yall.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Check with the breeder to see if he has given any vaccinations already and if they have been wormed. If they have not been wormed they will need that for sure. I would check with your local vet for advice on what is required or needed for the vaccinations.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

You really have no control over what you're getting. The Herefords or Berkshires you are getting may be totally different than Herefords or Berkshires anybody else has raised. Unless you do your own breeding, you really can't say the ones you would get are better one over the other. What you can control is how you raise them and feed them. Raised well, I doubt you could tell a big difference. 

My onsite slaughter guy came one day to slaughter our berk crosses after a stop at a farm to slaughter 4 Herefords. I jokingly said "don't mix up mine with those ugly looking things." Then I really looked at the carcasses and they were some ugly looking carcasses. The fat was yellow, there wasn't much fat cover, they just didn't look right. The butcher told me if I had seen their living conditions I would understand. He looked at it as more of a mercy killing. Anyway, the point is don't get too hung up on breed. How you raise them will make much more of a difference in quality of the meat.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

cooper101 said:


> Anyway, the point is don't get too hung up on breed. How you raise them will make much more of a difference in quality of the meat.


Comparing store bought meat to pastured farm raised meat would prove that theory!

Raising your own chicken and pork will make you want to buy beef every once and a while. Local pastured beef is awesome, but last time we stupidly bought commercial hamburg to re-discover it has no flavor. It's not the breed, it's how it was raised.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Get the berkshire.If you don't like it i know some good sausage recipes. Waiting on my berkshire x hampshires to get a little bigger .


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

We have been literally stunned at how amazing our pastured pork tastes compared to store bought junk. We also raise our own grass fed/finished beef and sell a couple sides of beef every year. We sell it for a reasonable price ($5/pound hanging weight) and have repeat customers. We sold 1/2 of our first hog and we wish we'd kept the whole thing for ourselves!


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

So, we have registered Herefords. We like them. We also love the look of the Berkshire - just look at 3acres photos. I think I like both! Maybe create a Berkford...
We are waiting to see how some of our last ones grow out. The piglets had the long body of a Hereford and the thickness of our Berk/Hamp cross sows - if they are long and thick = lots of meat. So far, so good. We will also see how the purebred Hereford grows out to compare. It is all good because we care about how they are raised. Love the muscling they get because they are able to run around.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

My 3 hereford breeders. Got them Sunday and drove about 4 hours to Oregon to get em. Well worth the drive. Two of em are gilts and they are sisters, they are 3 months as of today, the boar is 2 weeks younger than the gilts. I'll post more pics of em when I get a chance. - Ivan


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice! Hereford piglets remind me of Jack Russell terriers, especially when they are playing! They look like nice stock.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful pigs. 

Best,

Gerold.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Here we got Spot, I called her that because she has one White Spot on her red markings lol, 







This is little Patch the boar, he has a unique look (to me) on around his left eye. 







Last but not least ( No name) I don't have a name for this gilt. Any thoughts? Lol


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

They look great Ivan. I am interested in some Herefords as well, cant seem to find any very close. Congrats to you !


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Bubbas Boys, I just looked on The Hereford Hog Association and found 6 breeders in Illinois. Have a look on there and see whos nearby. That's how I found these little guys.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Some pics of my Herefords. They're sure were a handful moving em on the weekend. But they've settled in and are happy happy pigs. The last couple pics are the "homemade" feeder I made.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Newest addition to the herd. The breeder near me contacted me last week about these two. At first I was not wanting em, but I thought about it and went and checked em out during the weekend and really liked em. I was planning on buying one, ended up buying both. I actually got a good deal on em. So I'm pretty happy about em. Thought I'd share this with yall.


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

I posted this link in the carcass quality sticky thread too. Too bad there isn't any Berks or other breeds listed also.

I would like to have a couple Berks, old style not the newer pigs. Poland China is high on my list also.

Anyway here is a useful link...

https://dhn-hes.ca.uky.edu/content/heritage-hog-carcass-yields


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

They look great! Glad to see i am not the only one to be dealing with a mud holes. I found some round bales for $10 that i have been feeding into the mud holes and the pigs have fun playing and eating hay in a new place too.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Pigs, wood chips, old hay and poor soil make for great gardens... We have low fertility mountain soil. I've used our livestock to create acres of great gardens. In the cold season these are our winter paddocks. In the warm seasons I grow sunflowers, pumpkins, sunchokes, radishes, turnips, beets, sugar beets, mangels, brassicas and other things there which then I feed to the animals in the coming fall and winter. Each year it helps build our soil fertility and expand our fertile land.

-Walter


----------

